# Boots for Wide Foot



## Loreo00 (Nov 5, 2013)

My boyfriend has a size 11 wide foot. He has had a few pairs of boot and has yet to find a pair that fit his foot properly. all are either too tight all around or long and then too tight. Does anyone know of boots for wide feet. 
Also any place that does custom boots? 
We live in Central/Northern NJ. We will be going to Vermont in the next few months, but unless we know of a few specific places we have not had luck. We went to a few shops in kilington VT but no such luck. 

Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!!! 

Thanks!! :dizzy:


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

There's a few brands/specific models that are wide, but it depends just how wide, along with a few others. If he's had his foot measures and you know it's an E or wider it's especially wide and that might make it a little more difficult.

Mine's just a bit on the wide side and I wear Burton Ambush. Burton Ion's also fit me really well. Rulers were too narrow.

At size 11 if he goes into a big good shop there should be a big selection. He should just try on as many pairs as possible and find one that fits real good and snug, but not quite painful. Other than the ones I mentioned I've heard DC's are also a good boot for wide feet. Like I said, try on a ton since it's a common size. I usually have a couple pairs tops to pick through at most shops, and it's practically a snowboarding mecca here. I've never heard of custom boots, but if you get a close enough fit out of the box a good shop that has a good boot fitter can make adjustments here and there till the liner is perfect.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

My foot isn't super wide but I do need a wider boot. 

I liked my Vans but the boot itself is bulky. 
Currently K2 Rykers and the shell isn't as bulky as my Van's
I prefer my K2's, my limited experience on wide boots :laugh:

Welcome and just wondering why he isn't posting?


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I also have wide feet and have had good luck with Northwaves in the past. I just got some DC boots and they seem to fit good but I havent ridden them yet so I cant say for sure. They do feel less wide than the Northwaves at this point tho.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I have to buy a size to size and a half up for my wide ass feet. I have had an amazingly happy love affair with my Salomon Malamutes.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I wear a 10.5 EEE Street shoe. I've found the Thirty Two boots to be the most accomodating to my wide ass foot. I have two pairs of 10.5 Thirty Two's and one pair 10.5 Saloman Factions. ( the factions are a lite snug but I need to heat mold them and they should pack out a bit.)

All other brands I tried I had to size up to 11's just to get them on and they were still uncomfortable. 

Give the 32's a try.


----------



## Janana (Nov 7, 2013)

Hello I have wide feet and I've found DC size 11.5 (larger then my regular shoe size to be perfect especially with thick socks.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Salomon Dialogue Wide
Salomon Synapse Wide
Salomon Triumph Wide


----------



## rscott22 (Sep 21, 2009)

I wear the same size and I have flat/wide feet and the only boots I've ever owned that finally fit me properly were ThirtyTwo boots. Not only did they fit, but they almost completely eliminated my terrible heal lift from having skinny ankles. I've had two sets of TM-Twos from ThirtyTwo now and I've yet to find another boot that accommodates my wide feet properly.


----------



## hoqay (Jan 22, 2013)

Try ThirtyTwo boots (specifically, I have the Lashed model). I have wide and flat feet and ThirtyTwo are the only boots that have fit me comfortably in terms of width.

That said, I still have some pain when I'm actually strapped in and riding, but I think I can probably solve that with alternative insoles, or just riding more often.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I have wide feet as well and what works for me may not work for you but here it goes. 

I have Salomon Dialogue wide and they fit like a dream. I also have a pair of thirtytwo focus boa and while they are still new and havent seen snow yet, around the house, they are kind of narrower than the Salomon. 

Go to a store get fitted and try them on.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> Salomon Dialogue Wide
> Salomon Synapse Wide
> Salomon Triumph Wide


I should add that I found those to be too wide for me, and also way too bulky where I'd have to size up in bindings. I try on a wide range of boots every pre-season, and found certain brands to have consistently wider than average toeboxes (though not as much as the Salomon wides). K2, Vans, Burton, NB, Flow, DC, 32. Brands like Nike, Salmon non-wide, Ride, Celsius, Adidas seem to be better for narrow feet.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Triple8Sol said:


> I should add that I found those to be too wide for me, and also way too bulky where I'd have to size up in bindings. I try on a wide range of boots every pre-season, and found certain brands to have consistently wider than average toeboxes (though not as much as the Salomon wides). K2, Vans, Burton, NB, Flow. Brands like Nike, Salmon non-wide, Ride, Celsius, Adidas seem to be better for narrow feet.


Add DC and 32 to the wider boots.


----------



## sj250 (Mar 18, 2013)

I also have really wide feet, can't remember the exact size but pretty sure it's around EEE. I tried 32's and they were ok but they fit good at the arch of my foot but too wide at the ankle/heel. I have a pair of Burton Hail's now that were uncomfortably tight when I bought them but I knew what to expect from them when they break in from borrowing some and now they are perfect after about 5 days. They are snug but not tight at the widest part and I get no heel lift at all.

That's probably the biggest thing to remember with snowboard boots is you almost can't go with how they fit in the store because some of them (32's I've found especially) will really pack in once they are broken in.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

jdang307 said:


> Add DC and 32 to the wider boots.


Very true not sure how I forgot about those. I've had the DC Status and 33 Binary BOA too!


----------

